# Lidl Cycling Shoes



## Cubist (23 Nov 2009)

They're the ones Cubester got at Easter time, he's grown out of them before they've worn out. The black "x-bike" version.They've scrubbed up well, and have no damage and little wear and tear, absolutely ideal for someone wanting to try clipless with no outlay. 

In a size 43/9, yours for the postage, unless you can think of anything to swap them for that I haven't got (like a Dolan Mythos?).


----------



## Goobs (25 Nov 2009)

I am interested in your shoes if they are still available.

How much would you need for postage ?


----------



## Cubist (25 Nov 2009)

I reckon a fiver should cover it. PM me with an address and a phone number.


----------



## Cubist (27 Nov 2009)

Now gone. Thanks


----------

